# speedometer wont work



## hans88 (Jun 25, 2011)

my speedometer on my brute force quit workin...and im also assuming thats why my four wheel drive wont work either...what do i do to get this fixed??? thanks

Hans


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Check your speed sensor connector first...its kinda behind the brake pedal/under the belt cover. I have to clean and dielectric grease mine ever once in a while


----------



## CanadianMudNeck (May 29, 2011)

I had the same problem last year. Speedometer read when riding 0km/hr and wouldnt go into 4 wheel drive...... Water was getting in sensor. Cleaned it and put dielectric grease......Works fine now...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup like they have said check your speed sensor.


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

im having the same problem! my speedo wont read past 0 mph and my 4wd wont work. i cleaned/greased the speedo sensor connector and that didnt fix the problem. anybody have any other ideas?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did you check the speed sensor with a meter ? you will need a10k ohms resistor for the test and a 12 volt battery you hook up the resistor up the positive side of the battery and the center prong on the sensor the negative side of the battery hooks to the prong closest to where the bolt goes and positive goes to the other outside prong the meeter hooks up positive to the resistor and the negative to negative set meeter in dc 25 volt range trace the sensor on the end from side to side the meeter should flick if not the sensor is bad


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe you could help me clear this up in my mind. You said 12v+ to 10k resister to center prong, also 12v+ to other outside prong on sensor, so that's 2 12v+ wires to sensor? Also, do i check the voltage on the battery side of the resister or the sensor side? Trace the sensor on the end from side to side? I don't understand what that means. And what do you mean the meter will flick? I'm sorry for all the questions, my brain is on vacation. Thanks for your help


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

just as i said the positive becomes 2 wires


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

Check the conector on the sensor behind the coolant bottle. This tells the bike if it's going forward or reverse. Just had the same problem last Sat. and this was my problem, also buss conector mod if you have not done it.


----------

